# Relocating head unit question...



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

I recently bought this mp3cd player headunit and my friend was installing it for me. After he hooked everything up he couldn't get the face off. So he decided to cut the mounting kit thing. That wasn't such a good idea cause now we have these terrible looking jagged edges on both sides, as you can see on both sides. I really don't like the new head unit much and it was a waste becasue my hard drive crashed and i lost all 10 gigs of music so now having an mp3 cd player is worthless. 

So my question is, is it possible to put the new head unit on the bottom where there is that free space as you see in the last picture... its prob gonna hit the shifter when i gotta eject a CD but if its an mp3 cd i dont think i'll be needing to eject it that often, then again i could always stop and put it in 1st, that really doesnt bother me though.


oh btw i'll prob put the stock Fosgate/Clarion radio back into the spot where it originally was just cause i lke the way it looks.

So can it be done? Thanx.





















I wanna put the head unit down below the HVAC controls.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yep, definitely possible

You just have to mount it (not sure if there are screw holes in that din already that you can use), and extend the wires so you can wire it up.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Anything's possible! Just make sure you have the depth in behind and your fine.


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*thanx*

Thanx guys, I'll try it do it tomorrow.


----------

